# Cruze diesel in fall and winter in Michigan



## Chevymandsl01 (Nov 3, 2013)

i notice a drop in MPG on the hightway since its getting colder..is this normal....iam getting 42-43 mpg but when it was summer 48.5 49


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

It doesn't get cold enough in Australia but I believe they have to put an additive in NA fuel to stop it jellowing and that effects fuel usage, winter petrol over there also affects fuel usage.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Still getting great mileage near Toronto.. under freezing in the mornings a lot but after about 13 minutes things are warm and she purrs on the highway.. As soon as the snow hits the ground and the snow tires are on I'm sure things will change


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

The winter blend fuel also will make your MPG drop.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I only got to run about 2 tanks on regular diesel for comparison, but I'm seeing around 3mpg drop (from 41 to 38 average) after the switch to winter fuel here in Iowa. Will be interested to see if I do better than that initial 41 once spring comes and they switch back to the regular diesel.


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

revjpeterson said:


> I only got to run about 2 tanks on regular diesel for comparison, but I'm seeing around 3mpg drop (from 41 to 38 average) after the switch to winter fuel here in Iowa. Will be interested to see if I do better than that initial 41 once spring comes and they switch back to the regular diesel.


I've seen a drop in MPG for my daily commute in Portage, MI. Where I was observing 45 to 47 MPG, now its 42 to 43 MPG. I use premium diesel fuel as well.

Ken


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

My commute is 6 miles down sprinkle road so my mpg will never be way up there. I am surprised though I and averaging about 37mpg and that is with a lot of stop and go up to 60mph. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

